# Privacy advocates release free tool to detect spyware on PCs



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Privacy advocates release free tool to detect spyware on PCs - Business - CBC News


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a Mac but since all the latest news about webcams getting hacked, I have placed a sticker over my MacBookPro's webcam lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be careful often free software to protect you does just the opposite


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Privacy advocates release free tool to detect spyware on PCs - Business - CBC News


Hmmm..There's that word 'free' again..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Trust, but verify."




<- that guy


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a Mac so it doesn't apply to me


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People are opportunistic. If the opportunity to make dollars by hacking presents itself they will create a way to do just that. No matter what o.s.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Apple products have been relatively safe up to this point. But that is starting to change...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I have a Mac but since all the latest news about webcams getting hacked, I have placed a sticker over my MacBookPro's webcam lol


I did the same thing...I also walk away from the free thing. No such thing as free.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would not run around neeked in front of the Web Cam.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> I would not run around neeked in front of the Web Cam.


Even if you were getting paid?


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I would not run around neeked in front of the Web Cam.


I would one look at me and the NSA would be to horrified to check agian lol


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I would not run around neeked in front of the Web Cam.


On behalf of the entire internet, thank you. :grin:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course you are free to do as you wish. The file they are offering is Detekt.exe. version 1.6. I have run it on an Isolated computer that had various spyware programs loaded on it on purpose . detect.exe ran it's scan very fast and gave a clean bill of health. I then ran a scan on that same system using a very high end security program. It isolated detect detect.exe in the first pass and marked it for removal. Now that is not a 100% proof the software is bad news but it is enough for me to walk away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I would not run around neeked in front of the Web Cam.


That just might be a GOOD thing. Just saying...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Dose it tell you windows or Mac os is also spyware


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

You folks have no idea.... cover it...cause we can see you if we want.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My oldest son is in his 2nd year of Software Engineering; He said a majority of the free stuff actually installs most of the stuff you're trying to protect against, bots or malware, etc. Then it tells you how your system is corrupted, "fixes" it, but when your "trial" expires, and you don't purchase their product, your system gets all funky and slow, applications get taken over...not fun stuff.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I have a Mac so it doesn't apply to me


I hate to tell you little sister, but it does. I have a Mac also, and a Windoze, and several Linux PCs. None of them are safe. If you are online, you can be followed. The only computer that is safe, is the one that is NEVER connected to a network.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Inor said:


> I hate to tell you little sister, but it does. I have a Mac also, and a Windoze, and several Linux PCs. None of them are safe. If you are online, you can be followed. The only computer that is safe, is the one that is NEVER connected to a network.


I did not say MAC was safe, I said this update does not apply to me because it's for PC's specifically. I'm very much aware of the dangers


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Inor said:


> I hate to tell you little sister, but it does. I have a Mac also, and a Windoze, and several Linux PCs. None of them are safe. If you are online, you can be followed. The only computer that is safe, is the one that is NEVER connected to a network.


 Common for Apple users to think they are safe. Most of the Malware and viruses than end up on Mac work so they go undetected. False security on a Mac.
This so called detection software may well be another trick I posted what I found with it and it puts it in the highly questionable group


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Are you guys saying seriously that my webcam can be hacked or I could be seen? Why in the world would somebody want to do that?? Now I'm getting paranoid. I just put a sticker over mine...


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I would not run around neeked in front of the Web Cam.


I would. No shame in this game.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Are you guys saying seriously that my webcam can be hacked or I could be seen? Why in the world would somebody want to do that?? Now I'm getting paranoid. I just put a sticker over mine...


 They have been remotely turning web cams on for years already. Yes it can be done and is not that hard. News reports of teachers installing the software on laptops issued to female students . Then with out them know teachers recording them. It was a big deal about two years ago.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

That's interesting. Especially since it is now required at my kids school for them to have a school issued tablet. No way around it. Obviously I have been living in a cave. I can see that could be a concern. But as far as me sitting here in my home on my laptop I can't imagine there's any reason in the world anybody would want to hack or watch that so my sticker I'm sure is unneeded.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...your-babys-room-by-hacking-webcams/?tid=hp_mm

I saw this the other day. Its nuts.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ooook _that's_ scary.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Technology is a double edged sword, and there are bad people, with ill intentions, out there who understand this technology better than any of us.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear the latest thing is that little front facing camera on just about every smart phone. I just hope some guy in Siberia isn't watching me as im typing this.

The webcam thing is kinda old. About four years ago there was a school district that loaded software onto its owned laptops that were distributed to students. Some grew legs and were never returned. So they used the software that they loaded to turn on the webcam to "see" where the pc was to retrieve it. Very bad and very dumb idea. It ended in a lawsuit and a lot of nationwide bad press. Theres better ways at finding a pc.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Are you guys saying seriously that my webcam can be hacked or I could be seen? Why in the world would somebody want to do that?? Now I'm getting paranoid. I just put a sticker over mine...


Yes it can,anything connected to the internet can be hacked.what Inor said.any smartphone too.also do not buy a smart TV.they have cams built in for gaming etc,and watch every move.
as it is, your cable co.knows what you are watching anyway.
my pc has a web cam,it is normally disconnected or its watching a clock/thermometer combo or,surveilling our front yard using vitamin D motion capture video.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I noticed that Chili's has started with the little interactive kiosks at every table. You can play games on it, order your appetizers on it, and swipe your card on it to pay the bill. Obviously, it is networked in order to be able to do this. My question is, why does it have a tiny, almost in-noticeable camera on it? None of its normal functions require a camera. I turn it around to face the wall, and never use it.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess my question is _why_? Why would Chilis care about watching people eating their dinner? Or somebody wanting to watch me typing on my laptop. I see how it can be abused like the teachers and girls but for the average American citizen sitting here playing on their laptop, why would anybody want to watch us? I'm not trying to be difficult or deny it's happening, I just don't understand.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When my daughter was in College it was common for females web cams to be hacked and they would be unaware everything that they did in doom rooms was being recorded. When my daughter tried to explain it to others they did think it could be done. Many learned the hard way.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I guess my question is _why_? Why would Chilis care about watching people eating their dinner? Or somebody wanting to watch me typing on my laptop. I see how it can be abused like the teachers and girls but for the average American citizen sitting here playing on their laptop, why would anybody want to watch us? I'm not trying to be difficult or deny it's happening, I just don't understand.


I don't understand why Chili's would want it either, but I do know why a hacker would want to get control of it.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Alright. I think I am a lot more worried about my credit card and personal information being hacked than I am somebody watching me through my webcam but it's food for thought. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> But as far as me sitting here in my home on my laptop I can't imagine there's any reason in the world anybody would want to hack or watch that so my sticker I'm sure is unneeded.


Don't be naive. You are female, we are taking about the the internet, some sicko would get a thrill from watching you with out you being aware.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Don't be naive. You are female, we are taking about the the internet, some sicko would get a thrill from watching you with out you being aware.


I'm not trying to be naive. Why would they be watching me sit here? I'm a middle aged fully clothed woman sitting here using my laptop. That just screams boring to me. Hate to spoil the fantasy of the sickos out there hacking webcams but I don't sit here naked or in lingerie while perusing the forums. What could they hope to see? Now like Smitty was saying I could see the dangers for a young college woman or school aged girl but me.... nope. Much more worried about my personal info/CC etc. Regardless, I covered the webcam with a sticker. Naive or not I prefer to just be on the safe side.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I wear lingerie while perusing the forums...and that's how I combat hackers. I burn the retinas right out of their beady little eyes...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh yeah...dead sexy. Now hack that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ugh gag cough gag


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Omg... don't you have to post a warning or something first before posting something like that?!?!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, please, a warning would be nice next time! I'm recovering from 1 week-old eye surgery, don't want to be blindly searching for my detached corneas, give me one more week to recover.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I'm not trying to be naive. Why would they be watching me sit here? I'm a middle aged fully clothed woman sitting here using my laptop. That just screams boring to me. Hate to spoil the fantasy of the sickos out there hacking webcams but I don't sit here naked or in lingerie while perusing the forums. What could they hope to see? Now like Smitty was saying I could see the dangers for a young college woman or school aged girl but me.... nope. Much more worried about my personal info/CC etc. Regardless, I covered the webcam with a sticker. Naive or not I prefer to just be on the safe side.


Kahlan, you are too good natured to know any better. There are people out there that get off just knowing that they can see you, and you don't know it. Maybe they are using it to see the valuables in the background, so they can figure out if they want to rob you. Perhaps it's not you at all they are looking at, but your small children. Evil is a dark, scary place to explore.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok Sparky. Point taken. Lesson learned.


----------

